# Quick! Distract Me!



## Suckerpunched (Jan 27, 2011)

I would really like to tell him that he's made a mistake, and would he please come back. What he's done isn't fair.....etc, etc.

But I know better! I shouldn't call him, shouldn't talk to him when he comes for the kids tonight.

I dunno, guess I'm just having a moment of weakness. I don't like it all. Makes me feel, well....weak.

But seriously, how am I supposed to support two kids, find a decent enough job, finish school....and all the rest of it??

I am NOT a fan of this whole mess. Why can't people just keep their promise to stay together forever????


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

Coz they are selfish pieces of ....

Empower yourself. You have to take up something that makes you feel strong & capable. 

Hang in there.


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes "selfish " is the word. It's a bad gene . :/

Hugs honey,i know it makes you even weaker when finances are low and you depend on HIM for that !


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Because they don't know the value of a committment. Because they don't care about committments. Because they are... selfish.

DO NOT CALL THAT FOOL!!!!!!!!!!! DO ANYTHING BUT CONTACT HIM!


----------



## Oak (Mar 21, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Because they don't know the value of a committment. Because they don't care about committments. Because they are... selfish.
> 
> DO NOT CALL THAT FOOL!!!!!!!!!!! DO ANYTHING BUT CONTACT HIM!


CAN YOU SMELL WHAT THE JELLY IS COOKING???

I love it when you get fired up, it motivates me


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

LOL.  Sorry I just heard from my lawyer again and it got me all antsy


----------



## Suckerpunched (Jan 27, 2011)

So far, so good. I haven't fallen off the wagon yet (today).... but I know that I need to plan some things to do for this weekend. It's just too empty!


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

> I am NOT a fan of this whole mess. Why can't people just keep their promise to stay together forever????


 I agree. If its mutual, abuse, drugs, cheating, thats one thing. One partner valuing and trying to save a marriage while the other partner isn't interested, dithers, or remains disconnect is hell.

It was hard to read your story when you posted it before. Best of luck.


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks anx for the disclaimer..
I feel like such a mean *****... (probably something to do with him telling me I was being a mean *****...)

I gave 12 years of my life, my heart, my soul and it still sucks that I have to be made out to be the quitter. Of course he wants us to keep going, this is great for him...

Everyday I start to text or call, then realize and flip the phone shut. Now I can't afford the phone so easy decision... lol


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

anx said:


> I agree. If its mutual, abuse, drugs, cheating, thats one thing. One partner valuing and trying to save a marriage while the other partner isn't interested, dithers, or remains disconnect is hell.


Yes to all of this!!!

Seriously. Why did they even get married?


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

I struggle everyday with wanting to call/text him.

I know how hard that is, especially when you are struggling financially as well as emotionally.

You are a strong woman and you WILL be ok.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

